# M18 Knockout Tool



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I just checked the website as I occasionally do, and this bad boy popped up! My play toy greenlee set is starting to miss parts, and the hydrualic one is just awkward to use. 

Hopefully the price will be +/- $300/without batteries.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2676-22


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

svh19044 said:


> I just checked the website as I occasionally do, and this bad boy popped up! My play toy greenlee set is starting to miss parts, and the hydrualic one is just awkward to use.
> 
> Hopefully the price will be +/- $300/without batteries.
> 
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2676-22


If you find one for that amount you let me know where. I'd love to have one.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Just use the Greenlee draw stud type KO set with the impact gun that you already have.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Hack Work said:


> Just use the Greenlee draw stud type KO set with the impact gun that you already have.


That's hack, oh, .............never mind.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Hack Work said:


> Just use the Greenlee draw stud type KO set with the impact gun that you already have.


 
Impact?

How do you do that?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Impact?
> 
> How do you do that?


Get one of those inexperience KO sets that you need to turn with a wrench or ratchet.

Put a socket adapter and the correct size socket in an impact gun.

Profit.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm thinking minimum $500 with cutters. I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think so.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Deep Cover said:


> I'm thinking minimum $500 with cutters. I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think so.


I think you are probably right with the higher price, but one can wish. I'm actually thinking more like $1000's based on their plumbing press kits.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

from what Ive read.......the kit looks like it's going to be in the $2k - $2.4k range


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Hack Work said:


> Get one of those inexperience KO sets that you need to turn with a wrench or ratchet.
> 
> Put a socket adapter and the correct size socket in an impact gun.
> 
> Profit.


I might try that.

What is the biggest hole you've punched with the impact?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

drspec said:


> from what Ive read.......the kit looks like it's going to be in the $2k - $2.4k range


For Chinese Milwaukee?? That'd be sad.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> Get one of those *inexperience KO sets* that you need to turn with a wrench or ratchet.
> 
> Put a socket adapter and the correct size socket in an impact gun.
> 
> Profit.


sounds like the KO set on my truck......never gets used so it doesn't have any experience :laughing:


----------



## Clw020 (Dec 8, 2013)

Ace tool.com has a preorder with free shipping for the kit up to 4" cutters for $1650


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> For Chinese Milwaukee?? That'd be sad.


Typed from your $2000 Chinese computer.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Clw020 said:


> Ace tool.com has a preorder with free shipping for the kit up to 4" cutters for $1650


Not bad when compared to the outdated hydraulic kits for the same price or more.

If I used the ko kit more and needed a new set. I'd certainly get it over the hydraulic. Since I already have the hydraulic though, it looks like that is what I will be keeping.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Clw020 said:


> Ace tool.com has a preorder with free shipping for the kit up to 4" cutters for $1650


 
they have the list price as $2848 :laughing:

at least theyre offering free shipping for that low low price of $1650 :jester:


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Hack Work said:


> Get one of those *inexperience* KO sets that you....


Damn iPad auto correct.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> Typed from your $2000 Chinese computer.


Hardly.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I might try that.
> 
> What is the biggest hole you've punched with the impact?


2" is the biggest I tried.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> Get one of those inexperience KO sets that you need to turn with a wrench or ratchet.
> 
> Put a socket adapter and the correct size socket in an impact gun.
> 
> Profit.


Never tried it but it might actually work. Cough, gag, hack, erm, puke...thanks for the tip, Hack...


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder if it will work with Greenlee KO dies? I doubt it since most of these companies try to lock you into their product line which is understandable. Still, I think Milwaukee will miss a good bit of sales if they lock out the tens of thousands users who already have a LOT of money invested in Greenlee KO products. And if it does look like it is going to be popular you can bet another tool company will make one that is compatible.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Never tried it but it might actually work. Cough, gag, hack, erm, puke...thanks for the tip, Hack...


Works like a charm.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Satch said:


> I wonder if it will work with Greenlee KO dies? I doubt it since most of these companies try to lock you into their product line which is understandable. Still, I think Milwaukee will miss a good bit of sales if they lock out the tens of thousands users who already have a LOT of money invested in Greenlee KO products. And if it does look like it is going to be popular you can bet another tool company will make one that is compatible.


If you look at the head on the tool, their dies are most definitely going to be proprietary.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks intresting 

http://youtu.be/D44z72iRUgU

But does it do anything that this can't?
http://maxis-tools.com/Product/Max_Punch_PRO/
And with the maxis your just using your drill.

Just wondering?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Three hundred bucks is about the max I will spend on a Milwaukee tool. Their quality isn't good enough to invest two grand.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

icdubois said:


> Looks intresting
> 
> http://youtu.be/D44z72iRUgU
> 
> ...


It's considerably smaller for around the same price.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

99cents said:


> Three hundred bucks is about the max I will spend on a Milwaukee tool. Their quality isn't good enough to invest two grand.


Lol okay. You're going to spend $600 plus on the 1/2" to 4" ko set minus tool anyway.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> Lol okay. You're going to spend $600 plus on the 1/2" to 4" ko set anyway.


You missed my point. I don't trust Millwaukee quality enough to pay them two grand on one tool. Greenlee quality I trust, at least with KO punches.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> Never tried it but it might actually work. Cough, gag, hack, erm, puke...thanks for the tip, Hack...


Yeah, kinda feel stupid for not thinking of doing that before. :laughing:


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

99cents said:


> Never tried it but it might actually work. Cough, gag, hack, erm, puke...thanks for the tip, Hack...


Hack? What's hack about it?

While the rest of these guys are going to spend $1,500 on the latest Milwaukee product just so they could look cool, you can do the same exact thing with your current impact gun and this (tried and true) $275 Greenlee KO set: http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-7238SB-Slug-Buster-Knockout-Ratchet/dp/B000LDGN5C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393420292&sr=8-1&keywords=greenlee++ko+set


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Hack Work said:


> Hack? What's hack about it?
> 
> While the rest of these guys are going to spend $1,500 on the latest Milwaukee product just so they could look cool, you can do the same exact thing with your current impact gun and this (tried and true) $275 Greenlee KO set: http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-7238...d=1393420292&sr=8-1&keywords=greenlee++ko+set


Will the impact do 3" and 4" KOs too? We have the ratcheting Greenlee kit, and a hydraulic kit with 2 1/2, 3, and 4" KO dies, but the thing takes foreeeeevver. Just ordered an 1 1/8" impact ready socket and a 1/4" impact to 1/2" socket adapter too. "SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY AMAZON!" :laughing:


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

icdubois said:


> Looks intresting
> 
> http://youtu.be/D44z72iRUgU
> 
> ...


I've used the Maxis punch and absolutely loved it. But it's just as expensive as a hydraulic KO set, and it doesn't come with a drill. Basically, it pulls the cutter thru by using a threaded draw stud that the drill turns. That's where I got the idea to use the basic Greenlee manual set with an impact gun.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Will the impact do 3" and 4" KOs too? We have the ratcheting Greenlee kit, and a hydraulic kit with 2 1/2, 3, and 4" KO dies, but the thing takes foreeeeevver. Just ordered an 1 1/8" impact ready socket and a 1/4" impact to 1/2" socket adapter too. "SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY AMAZON!" :laughing:


I don't know, I only tried up to 2". I'd say the steel you are cutting is more of a determining factor.

If your little impact gun can't handle it, then get an impact wrench. 

$122 for Dewalt http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-Bare-Tool-DW059B-18-Volt-Cordless/dp/B002VWK5R8/ref=lp_15708671_1_3?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1393420768&sr=1-3

$165 for Makita http://www.amazon.com/Bare-Tool-Makita-BTW450Z-Torque-Battery/dp/B0014YVA1O/ref=lp_15708671_1_16?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1393420768&sr=1-16

$179 for Milwaukee http://www.amazon.com/Bare-Tool-Milwaukee-2663-20-18-Volt-Friction/dp/B002AKKJBS/ref=sr_1_48?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1393420827&sr=1-48


These have a LOT more torque than the typical 1/4" hex drive impact guns. You can use these for a lot of different things other than popping KO's.

The Milwaukee has 450ft/lbs of torque, that's 5,400in/lbs compared to the normal impact gun which has 1,600in/lbs.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Hack Work said:


> I don't know, I only tried up to 2". I'd say the steel you are cutting is more of a determining factor.
> 
> If your little impact gun can't handle it, then get an impact wrench.
> 
> ...


I have an m18 fuel impact, so hopefully it does it, cuz I am not buying any power tools for a while. Then again, there is a newish pawn shop in town... :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> Hack? What's hack about it?
> 
> While the rest of these guys are going to spend $1,500 on the latest Milwaukee product just so they could look cool, you can do the same exact thing with your current impact gun and this (tried and true) $275 Greenlee KO set: http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-7238...d=1393420292&sr=8-1&keywords=greenlee++ko+set


Huh?! Take your compliments while you can get them  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I have an m18 fuel impact, so hopefully it does it, cuz I am not buying any power tools for a while. Then again, there is a newish pawn shop in town... :laughing:


It has three settings so one will probably do it.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> If you look at the head on the tool, their dies are most definitely going to be proprietary.


The dies might be that way but the tool will work just fine with your Greenlee dies.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Will the impact do 3" and 4" KOs too? We have the ratcheting Greenlee kit, and a hydraulic kit with 2 1/2, 3, and 4" KO dies, but the thing takes foreeeeevver. Just ordered an 1 1/8" impact ready socket and a 1/4" impact to 1/2" socket adapter too. "SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY AMAZON!" :laughing:


Better had a strong impact, My top end 3 speed dewalt and the m18 fuel can do up to 2.5" thats the biggest ive tried and its real slow going. My old brushed dewalt, co workers m18 brushed wont do a 2" in our old kit thats seen thousands of holes and getting pretty dang dull, and can barely do a brand new 2" punch. They just stop turning and sit and impact on our old 2" punch.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

icdubois said:


> Looks intresting
> 
> http://youtu.be/D44z72iRUgU
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D44z72iRUgU&feature=youtu.be

I missed the video some how. 

So yea, it looks like it can definitely use my dies from the greenlee set, it just needs to use the threaded quick connect part for the milwaukee. 

Now I am back to needing to wait for a price on tool only. 

Again, the Maxis setup is just awkward to use and space consuming (I'd still rather that than my hydrualic kit though). And it's the same price. Plus you need a drill, so it's actually more.


----------

